# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  Fear of the dark

## Denise

Well. It's 1:58 a.m. and my head is swinging involuntarily.

Yet the thought of sleeping is scary as hell. (mpre to be added)

----------


## L

Did you get some sleep hun?

----------


## Denise

I'm wary of sleeping pills . Apparently , Hallucinations and Night terrors are listed among the side effects .

Defeats the purpose , somehow .

Drinking beer right now . Had no problems sleeping . None whatsoever . Dunno how it'll be tomorrow , though . My supply is limited  :;):

----------


## Antidote

I've been afraid of the dark since I was 4. I never switch off my laptop, when I go to sleep at night I try to go to sleep before it goes into hibernation mode. Otherwise if I see the computer screen go black and my room goes dark I get a shudder down my spine.  ::

----------


## Equinox

It used to bother me back when I lived on a farm which was pretty desolate, but now that I live in the city the dark doesn't bother me anymore. 
Perhaps its relates back to a feeling of a lack of physical safety in my case.

----------

